# Prop/NPP/Dbol 5th week....VASCULAR!?



## Jake_House (May 5, 2012)

Whats up boys? Some of you know my cycle this spring is Prop/NPP/Dbol.
Running Prop eod at 125 mg, NPP eod at 75mg, and Dbol ed at 50mg. Im around week 5. So far put on 17 lbs and I have never been so lean and vascular. Sounds odd for these compounds..? I could understand if i was eating clean, but quite the opposite. Im trying to bulk, so eating a bit dirty. Im not complaining by all means. 17lbs in 5 weeks and still vascular and lean? I'll take it. Im also not running any AI's. Have them on hand but kept them out unless necessary. Have to say though strength isnt great. Any thoughts?


----------



## Pikiki (May 5, 2012)

That is very cool man, keep us posted


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2012)

Makes sense sorta. Less water retention with the test prop and your dbol is probably underdosed.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 5, 2012)

What lab are you using bro? I'm goin with pob on this one. Your strength should have went up considerably on good dbol.


----------



## Jake_House (May 5, 2012)

All 3 compounds are pinnacle.


----------



## Zeek (May 5, 2012)

17 pounds in 5 weeks is nothing to scoff at.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 5, 2012)

Hmm i agree with pob


----------



## Jake_House (May 5, 2012)

Im happy with the scale and the mirror, but no bloat or water retention and 17 lbs in 5 weeks
 ...im pleased ha. BP is great also ive been monitoring it regularly.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2012)

Jake I ran 20mg of dbol on my last cycle. It was made by a trusted friend. The back pumps were crippling, I was smashing PR's at every workout and was a bloated mess... It was awesome. And that was 1 20mg tab. Try bumping the dbol up since its likely underdosed. Hope it's not complete bunk bro.


----------



## Lulu66 (May 5, 2012)

Hopefully they sent u anavars instead of dbols. Up the dose and see what happens.


----------



## Jake_House (May 6, 2012)

Im almost done the dbol. At this point doesnt make sense to up dosage. Like I said im stil happy with my gains so far. Still have a good 9-10 weeks left too.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 6, 2012)

good point lulu....it could be anavar lol dbol def will take away vascularity


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 6, 2012)

Shit I wish my source would send me var instead of dbol lol


----------



## jstarks11 (May 18, 2012)

If the bottle says Dbol.... It is Dbol and it has 1.8 grams of PURE REAL DEAL Methendienone powder in it per 60 caps so.... Not sure what your body is doing as far as the shorter esters of the Phenyl Propionate and the propionate but the dbol is most definately dbol. And at 1.8 grams per 60 pills, the math on that is 30mg per pill and a claimed 25mg..... Some people lean out on shorter esters of certain gear!!! No matter the diet to a degree. EVERYONE's body is different. Try Test E, Deca, and Dbol and see if that 17 in 5 weeks isn't a 25!!!!!


----------



## jstarks11 (May 18, 2012)

I don't understand your strength issues either cause there is only one batch of NPP that Pinnacle has made and is still selling on and I'm on it now and my strength is so freaking crazy not to mention my joints are superhuman right now and I'm only on 300mg Sustanon a week and 200mg NPP a week!!!! My goals aren't strength and size and all that either and I'm up (at week 14) about 17 lbs and haven't tried to gain a pound!!!!! Cannot stop eating, strength wont stop going up, IDK what your strength problems are all about!!! Did you get directly from them???


----------



## Jake_House (May 22, 2012)

Starks whats up bro!? Hey in no way am I questioning pinnacles potency. Its good no question. I typically bloat a small bit on test only and figured adding the dbol it would be worse. 17lbs in 4 -5 weeks and lean mass? Im fuckin stoked bro to say the least. Yes it came directly from pinn. Im up now actually about 20 lbs. Still lean and ive been off the dbol for 2 weeks.


----------



## cokezero (May 22, 2012)

20lbs bro!! thats freaking awsome! Keep it up. congrats


----------



## jstarks11 (Jun 1, 2012)

Well depending on how lean you were to start and just many many different things, I can assure you that your 20lbs gained (if literally no bloat and water as you claim) is phenomenal!!!!! The Dbol is most assuredly REAL but as was stated earlier in the post, it could have possibly gotten labeled wrong cause I talked to JB about this when you brought it up and he did say that when the capper makes the dbol, they make anavar directly after it............ so maybe the labels get put on the dbol when the var was made and they sent out a shitload of var that was labeled dbol.... LOL a mistake in favor of the user in a sort of way!!!
But if you have gained 20lbs of LEAN MASS then seems to me that you should stick with Prop NPP and VAR cycles cause you aren't even close to done and your gains will come continuously!!!! As I stated before, I am currently on the same batch of NPP you are on and also Pinns Sust and bro I am not believing (with the LOW ass dose I'm on now) the gains in strength and size and I am STARVING myself cause I DON'T want to gain weight!!!!!!!!!!!! I had a bad motorcyle crash and Tore ligaments and shit in my rotatar cuff and in my foot and I wanted to do the NPP at low dose to repair that is all and then NPP dick came so I incorporated the Sust in with it to give me LIBIDO. And HOLY shit I have gone places I haven't even tried to go and in a crazy good way. As you state, I have put on so much lean muscle and am vascular as hell and have been on about a 2000 calorie diet CLEAN the whole time and put on about 18lbs now. 2000 is below my maintenance at 205lbs, and now I'm up 223lbs LEAN and VASCULAR as HELL!!!!!!

CRAZY, Pinnacle shit is very very solid and haven't had the first PIP unless I jabbed my own vein or nerve!!!!


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 7, 2012)

Good question jstarks. When dealing with a lab as good as Pinnacle, you have to know some people are going to start faking it eventually!


----------



## jstarks11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well honestly, I don't believe all complaints were faked. Just for the fact that 2 bros that complained are SOLID ass bros around the boards whom I have the utmost respect for. Having said that, I also think that with only 2 SOLID complaints out of 100's of bros that have used Pinnacle.............. I think there is not an efficient way to fix that problem!!!!!! How can you spend 15 g's or more to solve a problem that only 2% of the clients have???? If you did that every time you would be PAYING people in essence to get SWOLE!!!! 
Pinnacle has taken all the stops and steps to make things 100% but in the end they might have to settle with only getting 98% happy clients!!!!
Their Raws are now provided by the TOP of the TOP in this game and that can be confirmed by MANY VETS and bros!!! Also their Filtering technique (though very sophisticated to begin with) has been taken to the TOP of the level that is possible for a UGL. Anything Higher and they will merge with companies the likes of Glaxo-Kline and Pfizer!!!!!!! LOL


----------

